# Age of Empires 3, Sprachdateien gesucht



## DOcean (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe auf Steam beim Summer Sale AoE3 erworben, leider auf Englisch...

Jetzt hab ich gesehen das das data Verzeichnis nur 60MB groß ist, hat jmd vlt. die deutsche Version und kann das Verzeichnis einmal hochladen?
(das enthält viele XMLs, wahrscheinlich würden sogar die reichen)

Danke


----------



## GreenGiant (26. Juli 2012)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem, hab mir inzwischen irgendwo die Dateien runterladen können. Leider finde ich den Link im Augenblick nicht, sobald ich Zuhaus bin, stell ich die Dateien mal rein 

EDIT: Ich hab's nicht vergessen, bin leider noch nicht Zuhause ... Hab aber mal nach dem Link geschaut ... klickst du hier


----------



## DOcean (28. Juli 2012)

habs nun auch gefunden...

Age of Empires 3 Complete Sprachen? - Steam Users' Forums


----------

